# PETA letter to Lottery Winner...



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you hear about the Georgia truck driver who won half of the $390 million lottery jackpot March 7th? Apparently the guy's not sure what he's going to do with his new fortune, other than "do a lot of fishing." Here is a copy of the letter PETA wrote him.
http://blog.peta.org/archives/Letter to Nabors.pdf


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Amazing how a so-called personal letter gets released by pETA before the recipient get it! :evil:

This would be a great opportunity for one of the fisherman's friends to help him get more involved in using some of his money AGAINST pETA - for instance, get more kids invloved with the outdoors and eating their harvest!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: all i gotta say to that is WOW!! if i were him i would give them a million to shut the he!! up and quit making people dumber!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i would seriously take a dump on that and send it back saying "I fished this outta my a$$ and no animals were hurt in the process, are you happy now?"


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

I wonder how many animals you kill indirectly from pollution/running them over, by traveling the world?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

there is something wrod with that guys head the fish dont fell the pain its just there nerves gosh hes such a ******... love the enthusasim averyghg lol


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

Isn't there an old bible passage goes somthing like....

You can teach a man to fish while some folks choose to be rock hard stupid.

PETA is no longer about saving animals. It is about MONEY & raising money and drawing attention to themselves to raise money.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

This is my favorite line of the whole piece of crap letter!

"perhaps you could travel the world and enjoy nature without killing *anyone*."

PETA turned fish into people! HA HA!

Directly from Websters dictionary: *anyone* = *any* *person*

If I were Mr. Nabors, I'd go buy up some PETA sponsers and replace them with hunting/fishing advertisments!


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

If I got that letter I'd travel the world fishing and send pictures of all my catches to PETA.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, if you own/operate a catfish or salmon farm, PETA is gonna get you!
i suppose ALL the PETA folks are vegetarians and don't eat fish, chicken or beef? what a crock. actually they are a bunch of misguided, dangerous, radical soccer moms, with nothing to contribute to society.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Unf***ing believable! Them PETAphiles are truly nuts! :idiot:

I wish I had won that jack pot, I'd give a $1M to US Sportsman's Alliance--an org that compbats those crazy idiots. Their addy is 1" below in my sugnature. k:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Her is the truth about these idiots!

http://www.petakillsanimals.com

http://www.duckhuntingstories.com/HeyPETA.html


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

what a bunch of hyprocritical a$$holes! :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/article ... rticle=154

*Take a Bite out of PETA

Sign the petition to have PETA's tax-exemption status removed*

Take a Bite out of PETA Despite its deceptively warm-and-fuzzy public image, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) has donated over $150,000 to criminal activists -- including those jailed for arson, burglary, and even attempted murder. In 2001, PETA donated $1,500 to the North American Earth Liberation Front, a criminal organization that the FBI classifies as "domestic terrorists." And since 2000, rank-and-file PETA activists have been arrested over 80 times for breaking various laws during PETA protests. Charges included felony obstruction of government property, criminal mischief, assaulting a cabinet official, felony vandalism, performing obscene acts in public, destruction of federal property, and burglary.

And PETA's leadership openly advocates breaking the law. Click here to listen to PETA vegetarian campaign director Bruce Friedrich encouraging activists to commit arson against restaurants, medical laboratories, and banks.

Like millions of other nonprofit groups in the United States (e.g., universities , houses of worship, social service organizations), PETA pays no federal taxes on its income. But few of these other tax-exempt groups share PETA's total disregard for the law. In 2003 PETA collected over $24 million from Americans, avoiding over $3.5 million in federal income taxes. Because this tax break amounts to a huge subsidy, every American taxpayer is footing the bill for PETA's behavior.

PETA's tax-exempt status was granted by the U.S. government on the basis of the group's willingness to conduct itself in a lawful fashion. We believe that PETA has failed to live up to its end of the bargain, and that the Internal Revenue Service should cancel PETA's tax-exempt status.

*If you agree, please add your name and contact information below.* Your "signature" -- along with those of thousands of other Americans -- will be used to encourage U.S. government officials to take action. PETA is currently being investigated by the IRS, so this is the perfect time to make your opinion known.

Note: We will not sell or otherwise transfer your personal information to any business, organization, or government agency.

To: Mark W. Everson, Commissioner, U.S. Internal Revenue Service
RE: People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals

*I, the undersigned, urge the United States Treasury Department to cancel the tax-exempt status currently extended to People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) and its affiliated organizations under Section 501(c) of the U.S. Treasury Code.

By repeatedly and continuously giving financial support to individuals and organizations devoted to domestic terrorism, PETA has demonstrated that it is incapable of conducting itself in a manner expected of nonprofit groups receiving federal tax subsidies. PETA should not enjoy tax-exempt status similar to that of universities, houses of worship, and legitimate social service and educational organizations.*


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I call BS on that letter. I bet it is made up, as are many things we see on the internet... :roll:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I call BS on that letter. I bet it is made up, as are many things we see on the internet... :roll:


I dont think so. Its straight from their site.

http://blog.peta.org/archives/2007/03/p ... ottery.php


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW and i always thought it meant
People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## Zipr (Jan 28, 2007)

do vegetables scream when pulled from the earth or only when you cut them up - are they really dead when you drop them into that delicious MEAT stew or did you even bother to check or listen to the cries of pain as your veggies screamed for mercy.

PETA obviously didn't hear anything - they was to busy making a noise about what others enjoy.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Sparky477, I like your idea the best. Hunt and fish around the world and send them the pictures. I'm sure the guy who won the lottery is getting tons of letters right now and looking at changing his address. At least I would.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well it makes me want to break some faces, but ill admit those guys have some balls for sending that guy a letter to change his lifestyle now that he is rich.

That's like sending someone who loves to play tennis that just won a new racket and trying to convince them to take up badminton because it doesnt hurt the fuzzy felt covered balls. uke:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Im not sure who it was or exactly when it was but a couple of years ago there was a guy who got PETA at there own game.

He took a picture of his daughters pet rabbit and sent to PETA along with a letter and a few recipies for rabbit.

The letter sated he would kill and eat this animal unless PETA sent him 25,000 dollars(not sure about the dollar amount) If they did not pay him he would inform a bunch a of media outlets that PETA would not spend the money to save this rabbit.

PETA acctually sent him the money the started a fund rasier specifically for this very situation. I'm sure he had no intentions of eating the rabbit, and would be suprised if he even had a rabbit. Either way it worked


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

PETA is a bunch of bs. Obviously...some people in America need worthwhile jobs to get off their butts and figure something productive to do. I know...let's get them jobs at slaughter houses!

People 
Eating
Tasty
Animals

And really, I am in no way supporting cruelty to animals here. To me, it is terrible to torture an animal for fun. But let's be realistic... *If God didn't want me to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them out of meat!*


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

im made of meat


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here are my thoughts; we as sportsman only hunt and eat non-meat eaters..... Correct? Geese, ducks, pheasants, grouse, partridge, elk, moose, deer, etc.

So as I see it, we as sportsman were raised to eat vegetarians. :beer:

Coyotes, skunks, *****, etc. are taken just for population control.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

I favor the ocasional mountain lion steak.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

don't worry LAtrapper, i'm not gonna eat you or any other human for that matter. or any meat eating animals really...


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

Bahahahaha, peta people have nice lives haha


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Isn't there an old proverb that goes something like, "Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and PETA will ridicule him then euthanize his dog!"


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

PETA did this for the very reason to get people to make a big deal about it, i agree with every man on here that PETA is ridicoulous, but the more attention we give them the happier they are, it would take a whole lot of self control but to be honest, the best thing to do is rip the ****ing letter up and pretend like it never happened. easy for me to say though, im am not the one winning millions and getting the letter, just my thoughts :beer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Who is to say that fish don't feel any pain at all when hooked and landed?? Everybody on this thread so far emphatically says "NO!" But how do you know that, or is it the old "denial de river in Egypt?" As a fisherman I didn't want to believe it either, but was curious so did some research to find out the truth, if it were reasonably known...........
Just playing Devils Advocate here to point out that we all believe what we want to believe without any hard evidence one way or another!

Actually I found that there has been quite a bit of very interesting research done on possible pain perception experienced by fish! I won't go into all the details of the research papers and the different testing methods that were used. Basically they used strict definitions and observations of behavior in response to 'painflu' stimuli and one researcher even included neurophysiological recordings at the level of the brain stem and spinal cord and all testing was done in carefully controlled environments. If I recall several species of fish from high and low on the fish evolutionary scale were tested but don't ask me what they were. I've forgotten. Needless to say electrophysiological recordings are very difficult to do on an underwater animal that you can't take out in the air to surgerize and wire up, etc. ! 
The research also included investigations into similar behavioral and physiological changes in their response after administering various opiates, which presumably should kill or ease pain response in fish, assuming fish might have pain to ease!!?!
Anyway, the research was very elaborate and quite interesting and various parts of it were done by researchers independent of each other and in various parts of the country and Europe or Australia!?! It is interesting to note that ALL RESEARCHERS came up with the same conclusions! 
AND NOW FOR THE REST OF THE STORY!
They concluded that although it was not possible to tell 100% whether fish could or could not percieve painful stimuli (like most other animals/birds can) it was pretty conclusively shown that NO, THEY CANNOT AND DO NOT EXPERIENCE PAIN, at least anything measurable on a level or in a way that we understand that other animals, birds and stuff do.
So, after playing Devil's Advocate to get you guys riled up a bit - YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT AND PETA IS WRONG! (surprise!) But at least it was a valid question and good sound well done fascinating research answered it, at least to my satisfaction. 
So if you are fishing someday and for some reason have to take out a fish's appendix or gall bladder, feel free to do it without anesthesia and no one can charge you with cruelty to animals HAH!

Hokey waste of money research? Maybe, but good sound science like this can go a long way toward defusing criticism of the Disney types that might hound our legislators to try to curb our fishing. You can bet your fishing rods that if the research had gone the other way PETA and every PETA lookalike organization would be beating down the doors of Congress! In my opinion this was research money well spent! 
Now we can all say if questioned by some well meaning individual that it has been proven to the best of humans ability that Fish can not and do not feel pain! They all independently concluded that the struggling they do when hooked was simply an attempt to get away and not in response to pain.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> They concluded that although it was not possible to tell 100% whether fish could or could not percieve painful stimuli (like most other animals/birds can) it was pretty conclusively shown that NO, THEY CANNOT AND DO NOT EXPERIENCE PAIN,


I had to reread this like 5 times to try to figure out what was going on til i read what was after that-you had me going


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: I was like, "Who is this nut?" Then you came thru for me! Nice work! :beer:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW! Man it's always really interesting to me what a bunch of hypocritical uke: s are that run that organization. *Practice what you preach.*

HOW 'BOUT IT PETA...THINK ABOUT A FEW OF THESE FACTS:

1: If you drive a vehicle at all, you kill thousands of helpless insects with your grill guard and radiator, and likely permanently disable hundreds more with the tires as well.

2: The foundation that your house is dug from displaced hundreds of thousands of earthworms and other ground-dwelling critters. How do you suppose they felt??

3: The home you live in was likely constructed from timber cut from a stand that housed myriads of native wildlife species.

4: The electricity that ran the equipment which generated your nasty little letter was likely derived from a hydrological or fossil fuel source that pollutes our environment, and displaced native fish populations.

WELL FELLAS....These people MIGHT actually get someone to listen to them if they ACTUALLY did something biologically constructive, such as donating their hatefully-gained millions to improving critical habitat and buying conservation easements, etc. instead of paying some eco-terrorist jerk to wage a war on his fellow American. :eyeroll:

It makes me sick to think that this is the society my children will have to endure!!

Just some thoughts from the hatchetman


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Who is to say that fish don't feel any pain at all when hooked and landed?? Everybody on this thread so far emphatically says "NO!" But how do you know that, or is it the old "denial de river in Egypt?" As a fisherman I didn't want to believe it either, but was curious so did some research to find out the truth, if it were reasonably known...........
> Just playing Devils Advocate here to point out that we all believe what we want to believe without any hard evidence one way or another!
> 
> Actually I found that there has been quite a bit of very interesting research done on possible pain perception experienced by fish! I won't go into all the details of the research papers and the different testing methods that were used. Basically they used strict definitions and observations of behavior in response to 'painflu' stimuli and one researcher even included neurophysiological recordings at the level of the brain stem and spinal cord and all testing was done in carefully controlled environments. If I recall several species of fish from high and low on the fish evolutionary scale were tested but don't ask me what they were. I've forgotten. Needless to say electrophysiological recordings are very difficult to do on an underwater animal that you can't take out in the air to surgerize and wire up, etc. !
> ...


I understand what you are saying, and before you go posting something as strong minded and one sided as this again, please do me a favor and get your facts straight, you seem to have a lot of holes in your story. Plus the punctuation leaves something to be desired. I'm playing the gardengrinder on this one.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

sugerfree said:


> I understand what you are saying, and before you go posting something as strong minded and one sided as this again, please do me a favor and get your facts straight, you seem to have a lot of holes in your story. Plus the punctuation leaves something to be desired. I'm playing the gardengrinder on this one.


Dude, you got it all wrong. (There's a "catch" to it.) Read through it again more thoroughly and I think you'll want to delete your previous post.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

sugerfree
Honestly, take your time and slow down. Read through the ENTIRE thread before jumping somebody's $h!t.


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

bandman said:


> :laugh: all i gotta say to that is WOW!! if i were him i would give them a million to shut the he!! up and quit making people dumber!!


 So does that mean that the fish would then be smarter than us??


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

What type of tools are we talking here...


----------

